# Anyone ever use this product for tile?



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Never seen this product before but it looks like a ditra knock off. This product is blue with circle indentions instead of square.


http://louisville.craigslist.org/bar/1753009249.html


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Static Design said:


> Never seen this product before but it looks like a ditra knock off. This product is blue with circle indentions instead of square.
> 
> 
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/bar/1753009249.html


Wonder if it's a knock-off.

DITRA is orange.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Must be a knock-off. 

I noticed that my tile supplier is stocking less DITRA and more off brands so to speak.

I have not seen that blue stuff you have pictured, but they do sell a yellow mat membrane...

Supplier claims it is just like DITRA, but less money. Needless to say I am reluctanct to try it.

EDIT: here is what they are stocking now DURAL: http://www.prosourcecenter.com/servlet/the-587/DURAL-DURABASE-CI-Schluter/Detail

It is marketed as the new and improved tile underlayment.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

I know ditra is orange, I am curious on who makes this product. The price is very reasonable for the 2 rolls if it's any good. But I am 
not going to buy it if it's junk.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Permat?????

http://www.blanke-co.com/index.php?id=540


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Permat?????
> 
> http://www.blanke-co.com/index.php?id=540


Bingo :thumbsup:

Stay away from it. Search Blanke underlayment failures :whistling


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

If the product is blue and the depressions are round and it is made like DITRA it is most likely Blanke UniMat. To call it DITRA is obviously in error, that guy doesn't seem to know what he has there.

If it is Blanke UniMat I would say stay away from it. 

Blanke has been inundated with claims of failures and in and out of court rooms for years. Some of the complaints have been that the fabric easily delaminates from the plastic and the holes aren't dovetailed like DITRA and there fore won't hold-on to the thinset. It's the dovetails that make the DITRA Mat work the way it does.

As far as "knockoff"...They are both German products originally and have been around a long time. Blanke claims to be the creator of the concept and that Schluter DITRA is in fact a knockoff of their UniMat. If so then DITRA is obviously a much improved version, so does that make it a knockoff of Blanke's UniMat? I don't know!


----------



## alnb67 (Oct 24, 2010)

*alnb*

I've been in the flooring business since highschool (1972) 
My own business since 1981. In all my years I have never encountered a job failure up too the degree that involved an approx. 700 square feet of porcelain tile over Blanke underlayment.
I've installs thousands of ft. of tile over Schluter Ditra without callbacks.
This one job has cost me countless hours and material to try and rectify the situation for the customer and g. c.
I am totally concinced that the failure is linked to the Blanke underlay.
Yet, the company rep came up with nothing but faults with my installtion procedures.
Also, yes I have heard other intallers with my story, and the same lame blaim.
Who takes the rap?
I am willing to help make it right, but with the understanding that it was material failure, and not the fault of the installer.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> I am totally concinced that the failure is linked to the Blanke underlay.
> Yet, the company rep came up with nothing but faults with my installtion procedures.
> Also, yes I have heard other intallers with my story, and the same lame blaim.
> Who takes the rap?
> I am willing to help make it right, but with the understanding that it was material failure, and not the fault of the installer.


I have it from a reliable source that Blanke has been in litigation over such issues for some time now. I have no first-hand experience with the Blanke Uni-Mat but only because I was warned of Uni-mat's malfunctions a long time ago.

Before I would lay down and take a beating over such an issue I would do some due-diligence and perform some extensive research and discovery into the alleged faults of the Blanke Uni-mat product.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Bingo :thumbsup:
> 
> Stay away from it. Search Blanke underlayment failures :whistling


 
X2


----------



## packmann66 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Blue*

I was just asked to fix a floor for a local tile distributor who used it in his house.....Whole floor failed. He got a good price on it though!


----------

